# Name the Skeletons-A to Z



## wasabi

*I'll start with the letter A.
Mr. and Mrs. Alberta and Alvin Bones.*


----------



## texasgirl

Mr. and Mrs. Bill and Betty Marrow


----------



## mish

Mr. and Mrs. Cathy and Charlie Cadaver.


----------



## middie

Mr. Don and Ms. Desiree Deadasadoornail


----------



## wasabi

Mrs. Edith and Mr. Eddie Eatenbyworms.


----------



## licia

Fred and Fanny Fibula


----------



## mish

George and Georgia Gangrene


----------



## SierraCook

Harry and Hannah Humerus


----------



## mish

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Harry and Hannah Humerus


 
Now,_ that's_ funny.


----------



## middie

ichabod and isabelle icky


----------



## wasabi

Jack and Jenny Jaundice


----------



## middie

kevin and karen keelover


----------



## Maidrite

Sir Leviathan & Lady Lucy Lifeless


----------



## wasabi

Macy and Mark Morbid


----------



## middie

Noah and Nancy Nolongerhere


----------



## texasgirl

Nate and Nina Narcelepsy


----------



## mish

Ophelia and Ozzie Osteoporosis


----------



## mish

Pat and Peter Pelvis


----------



## Piccolina

Quinton and Quinne Queasy


----------



## texasgirl

Rusty and Regina Rigamortis {sp}


----------



## Piccolina

Sean and Sally Scarealot


----------



## urmaniac13

Tobias & Tyra Tibia


----------



## crewsk

Ulger & Udele Undertaker


----------



## texasgirl

Victor and Victoria Ventricle


----------



## Piccolina

Walter and Wanda Weredead


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Xavier and Xena X-ray


man!!!  pardon for BAD names!


----------



## texasgirl

Yanush and Yoland Yuck


----------



## Piccolina

Zach and Zoe Zombie

(This game was a blast, thanks for starting it Wasabi!)


----------



## texasgirl

Oh no, we can start over. Now it'll get tricky LOL

Adam and Angie Angina


----------



## Piccolina

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Oh no, we can start over. Now it'll get tricky LOL


I had the same thought, thanks for starting round two....

*Bobby and Brenda Boo*


----------



## texasgirl

I took mine off so it can be used later.


----------



## cara

Thanks for round 2!! ;o))

Mr. & Mrs. Cara & Carl Carcass

edit: okay... I just wanted to change mine into D ;o)


----------



## Piccolina

Danny and Donna Dracula


----------



## cara

Erica & Ernest Eroder


----------



## texasgirl

Frank and Francise Femur


----------



## middie

Glen and Guenavere Gorey


----------



## crewsk

Horace & Hilda Hip


----------



## texasgirl

Izzy and Ingrid Itchy

WHEW that one hurt the brain!!


----------



## wasabi

Jack and Jill Jawbone


----------



## Barbara L

Jerry and Judy Jugal

(I had to look that one up!  It means "belonging to the cheek or cheekbone.")

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Ken and Kerry Keloid


----------



## texasgirl

Larry and Lucy Liver


----------



## crewsk

Matt & Mindy Mole


----------



## wasabi

Nancy and Nick Nausea


----------



## texasgirl

Oliver and Olive Ouch


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Popeye and Penelope Prunejuice


----------



## kadesma

Quincy and Queenie quadruplebypass 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Ron and Renee Renal


----------



## mish

Sadie and Sam (numb)Skull.

(The numb is silent  )


----------



## licia

Ted and Tammy Trauma


----------



## kadesma

una and urillio umbilicalcord 


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

una and urillio umbilicalcord 

 thats funny!!



Vince and Vicky Voicebox


----------



## kadesma

Waldo and Winnie Welbutrin


kadesma


----------



## mish

kadesma said:
			
		

> Waldo and Winnie Welbutrin
> 
> 
> kadesma


 
Kads, they don't looked depressed


----------



## mish

Mr. and Mrs. X-Citement.

(Okay I know I cheated, but what else can I do with an Ex  )


----------



## kadesma

Yolanda and Yanni Yeastinfection 

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

Zaney and Zooper Zooparasite


----------



## KAYLINDA

This is hilarious...can we start over with the A's...or do we have to start with the greek alphabet like hurricanes do?  lol


----------



## wasabi

Here we go again................

Andy and Audrey Anerexic


----------



## KAYLINDA

Bill and Bobby Boobless


----------



## SierraCook

Carman and Carlita Clavicle


----------



## Maidrite

Drs. Drool & Drip Deadpan  thats just Nasty !


----------



## Barbara L

Ethan and Evelyn Eyesocket

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Fabio and Freda Freaky


----------



## funny

Graham and geraldine ghost


----------



## crewsk

Harry & Harriet Hairless


----------



## mish

Ida and Irving Implantless


----------



## funny

John and Joan Jupiter


----------



## licia

Ken and Kim Keritosis (sp)I don't even know what that is!!!! Better get out a dictionary.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Larry and Licia (sorry Licia) Lifeless.


----------



## crewsk

Melvin & Melissa Macabre


----------



## urmaniac13

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Larry and Licia (sorry Licia) Lifeless.


well, yesterday after 1 and half hour of weight lifting + half hour of fitboxing + 2 hours of spinning, I was quite Lifeless..


----------



## middie

Sadie and Sam (numb)Skull.

(The numb is silent  )

mish you're such a kook !! lmbo


Nate and Nadine Nevermore


----------



## Barbara L

Tom and Theresa Tummy-tuck

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

And now a word from your sponsor.

What do Skeletons say before eating?

Bone Appetete

Why aren't there any famous Skeletons?

Because they are a bunch of no bodies.


----------



## Maidrite

Uba & Ula Ulna ! NEXT


----------



## kadesma

Vivian and Vance Viagra 


kadesma


----------



## middie

Wiiliam and Willimina WereWolf


----------



## licia

Xanthippa and Xenophon Xerophilous

Kaylinda, glad you used the capital "L" for Licia- that is Urmaniac not me


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yuko and Yvette YEOW!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Zane and Zelda Zygote


 Barbara


----------



## middie

Arron and Amelia Adamsapple


----------



## Maidrite

Baron Bale and Baroness Becca  Behind !


----------



## pdswife

Cathy and Clyde Conkedoverthehead


----------



## funny

Dick and dora dog


----------



## KAYLINDA

Eutha and Earl Euthenizer


----------



## middie

Frank and Francine Femur


----------



## pdswife

George and Georgina Gutsonthefloor


----------



## KAYLINDA

Helga and Hector Hamstring


----------



## middie

Ivan and Isabelle Iris


----------



## KAYLINDA

John And June Jellybelly


----------



## Maidrite

Kaptain  Kirk and Kristen Killroy !


----------



## kadesma

Lexi and Leanard Lowmoan



kadesma


----------



## mish

Melvin and Myra Musclerelaxer


----------



## mish

A Paws for station identification -- A word from our sponsor Skeleton Cat

Me-Oowwwwwwwww


----------



## pdswife

Nick and Nicole Nastybones


----------



## KAYLINDA

So funny Mish!!!!!
Olive and Oliver Osteoporosis


----------



## middie

Otis and Olive Osteoperosis


----------



## wasabi

Elvira and Elvis Pelvis


----------



## pdswife

Patty and Patrick Pottymouth


----------



## Maidrite

Quentin & Queen Quantasia  Quarantine   ewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Rita and Rich Rusty


----------



## middie

Olive and Oliver Osteoporosis- Kaylinda
Otis and Olive Osteoperosis- Me

we had almost the same thought !!!!!!
spooky !!

Samuel and Sherry Spinalcolumn


----------



## cara

Thelma & Theo Teebone


----------



## buckytom

vernon and violet vertebrae


----------



## middie

bucky you skipped u lol

uncle (?) and aunt ursula uvula


----------



## pdswife

Willie and Wilma Whythehecknot?


----------



## buckytom

xander and xaviera x-ray


----------



## crewsk

Yates & Yedda Yikes


----------



## pdswife

Zed and Zelda Zipmyskinon


----------



## licia

Ada and Adam Aorta


----------



## pdswife

Bruce and Becky Boughtthefarm


----------



## middie

Charles and Carol Cervix


----------



## pdswife

Doug and Deana Digmeup


----------



## crewsk

Eagon & Ealga Empty (I can't believe we're still naming these two! )


----------



## pdswife

Fredrick and 
Francis Fiddlesticks 

( I can't believe it either  maybe we should 
start naming turkeys instead?)


----------



## middie

Gary and Grace Graveyard


----------



## Barbara L

Harold and Haley Halitosis

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Ira and Irene I'vebeendeadtoooolong


----------



## middie

James and Jamie Jackolantern


----------



## hellschef

Ken and Kelli Klavicale


----------



## pdswife

louis and Linda Lumbar


----------



## mudbug

Moe and Melinda Mandible


----------



## pdswife

Norris and Nancy Naughtybones


----------



## Maidrite

Opal & Oscar Obese


----------



## pdswife

Peter and Patria Pottymouth


----------



## middie

quentin and queenie quivers


----------



## pdswife

Ricky and Rhonda Reallydeadasdoornails


----------



## Maidrite

SID AND SALLY SNOTTYNOSE !!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi

Ted and Tilly Tummytuck


----------

